# MRV install in 3 days.....



## wtfranklin (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm getting MRV set up in 3 days. I currently have a dish with 3 LNBs (says Slimline on the dish). It runs into a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch and on to an HR22 and a couple other SD receivers. One of the SD receivers is in the office. This one is being replaced by the new HD DVR that the installer will be hooking up. The WB68 is in the basement, directly under the entertainment center housing the HR22 in the livingroom. There is conduit running from the basement to the second floor office in the wall behind the HR22. So, I have a straight shot from multiswitch -> LR HR22 (1st floor) -> new Office HR2x (2nd floor) in the wall. I also have a cat5 line running from my office router to the LR HR22 thru the conduit (was playing around with VOD). So, I already have 2 coax lines running from the WB68 to the LR HR22, as well as 2 coax lines from the WB68 to the existing SD DVR in the office and a cat5 line from the office router to the existing HR22 in the LR.

I'd like to have as much in place as I can so the installer can get in and out and not have to pull wires, drill holes, etc. Is this dish (3 LNB Slimline) compatible, or will they have to install a new one? Will I be going thru the WB68? I also use an AM21, but thru its own line from an attic antenna.

When this is all set up. I will have only 2 HD DVRs. I'll be dropping service from the 2 SDs I have now.

I've seen diagrams on the site but don't know what applies to me with the 3LNB Slimline/WB68 setup.

If you could point me to the correct diagram I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

They'll likely replace your Zinwell WB68 with a SWM8. Then add DECA modules for Whole Home DVR networking between your HD DVRs. And, for internet access, they'll add one more DECA module or Broadband Adapter to "bridge" the DECA network to your home network/internet.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> They'll likely replace your Zinwell WB68 with a SWM8.


No, they won't. SWM8's are only used with 8 or less tuners AND international programming. Otherwise, a SWM LNB is used. SWM8s (and SWM16s) are kept very tightly controlled and only put in when listed on the work order, and in order for the computer to list it as a line item, you must have the config I specified.

Always remember: DirecTV is only going to install the absolute minimum needed to get your equipment working. It's hard to get an external SWM switch even if you actually qualify for one...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It should be fairly easy for the installer with your setup. They will run one line down from your new SWiM-LNB to where your WB68 is. That will be replaced with a splitter that will use one of the runs to the office and one of the runs to the living room for your two DVR's. They will use the second run to either the LR or office to then connect to the Broadband DECA to get the DECA cloud hooked to the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## wtfranklin (Sep 11, 2010)

The Merg said:


> It should be fairly easy for the installer with your setup. They will run one line down from your new SWiM-LNB to where your WB68 is. That will be replaced with a splitter that will use one of the runs to the office and one of the runs to the living room for your two DVR's. They will use the second run to either the LR or office to then connect to the Broadband DECA to get the DECA cloud hooked to the Internet.
> 
> - Merg


My wife always says I'm too long winded. I guess this is what I needed to know. They can use the existing coax to each machine then? And they only need *one* coax to one of the machines? How does that work with dual tuners?

Thanks all. Talking with the CSRs is like talking to my 2 year old niece :nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes. With MRV (DECA) installed, you need to be on a SWiM system (Single Wire Multiswitch). This enables a dual tuner device to work with only one cable.

For all purposes, you have 4 cables going from your multi-switch to your two receivers. After the install, the multi-switch will be replaced with a splitter and you will be using 3 of the cables (1 to each receiver and 1 for the Broadband DECA).

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just curious since some confuse the two;

When you say "three LNBs" are on the SlimLine dish, are you counting the three doorknob shaped protrusions with white or clear caps on the LNB unit housing?

If so then this is incorrect as those are actually three *feedhorns* (99, 101, and 103, appear as one larger oval shaped one) for 5 internal LNBs to receive from the 99, 101, 103, 110, and 119 WL orbital slots.

The three LNB SlimLine for 99, 101, and 103 has only one feedhorn (doorknob like protrusion) on the LNB unit housing.


----------



## wtfranklin (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I've got everything in place already


----------



## wtfranklin (Sep 11, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Just curious since some confuse the two;
> 
> When you say "three LNBs" are on the SlimLine dish, are you counting the three doorknob shaped protrusions with white or clear caps on the LNB unit housing?


Yes, this.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wtfranklin said:


> Yes, this.


OK, this is actually a SlimLine-5 to which they might replace with a SWM enabled SL-3 LNB with the single protrusion (Green Label for DECA compatibility).

Unless your SD locals are on 119 or if you subscribe to international programming from there.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

wtfranklin - just sit back and enjoy. My installer was great on my setup which was pretty similar.

First thing he did was swap the 3 feedhorn to a single feedhorn. Then, while I was working at home, he did stuff - I was a good citizen and kept out of the way because I could quickly tell he knew his stuff MUCH better than I did.

About 100 minutes later I was shaking his hand at the truck wishing him a good day.

Easy, easy, easy.

The ONLY thing he didn't do was rerun the satellite setup. It was working fine, but I thought it'd be a smart move to eliminate the 119 slot. This was certainly not a big deal!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yes. With MRV (DECA) installed, you need to be on a SWiM system (Single Wire Multiswitch). This enables a dual tuner device to work with only one cable.
> 
> For all purposes, you have 4 cables going from your multi-switch to your two receivers. After the install, the multi-switch will be replaced with a splitter and you will be using 3 of the cables (1 to each receiver and 1 for the Broadband DECA).
> 
> - Merg


This is where I get hung up. I currently have 2 lines going to each receiver (2 HD-DVRs). When they install tomorrow (adding 2 more receivers and DECA) are they going to just change my LNB and disconnect one side going to the receivers?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Xsabresx said:


> This is where I get hung up. I currently have 2 lines going to each receiver (2 HD-DVRs). When they install tomorrow (adding 2 more receivers and DECA) are they going to just change my LNB and disconnect one side going to the receivers?


Essentially yes;

In a nutshell a new SWM LNB, replace any legacy multiline multi-switches with SWM splitters. Use only one of the former coax lines to your current DVRs. And reuse any of the other lines or install new single ones for the new HD-DVRs and internet/Home Network DECA (ICK).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SL5 LNB









SL3 LNB


----------

